# Fischnachwuchs ?



## V8 Cruiser (30. Apr. 2010)

Hi habe hier ihm Forrum mal versucht rauszufinden von was mein Nachwuchs stammt könnte ?
Ich hatte in meinem Teich 13 Kois und vor vier Jahren plötzlich viele kleine Jungfische. Meine Freude war erst mal sehr groß, denn mein erster Gedanke war ich habe junge Kois. Also schnell Netz geholt die kleinen Fische rausgefangen und ab ins Aquarium zur Aufzucht. Sie waren sehr gefräßig und sind auch schnell gewachsen und als sie eine Größe von ca. 10 cm hatten setzte ich sie wieder in den Teich. Von der Form sind sie identisch wie Kois mittlerweile ca.35-40 cm groß aber von der Farbe sehen sie aus wie Karpfen und die Schuppen schimmern gold. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit dass es Bitterlinge wären da ich __ Muscheln im Teich hatte und Bitterlinge ihre Leiche in Muscheln ablegen, aber ich habe die Bitterlinge im Forum gesehen die sind von der Form ganz anderst und auch viel kleiner. Dass es Kois sind hatte ich ausgeschlossen wegen der Farbe, aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

m.f.G. Hansjürgen


----------



## Christian und Frauke (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hallo Hansjürgen,
:willkommenhier im Forum
Haben die Jungs Barteln am Maulwenn ja sind es Kois.
Bei der Grösse sollten es welche sein:smokiaber zur Farbe sollten sich 
die Koispezies mal auslassen
Welche Farbe haben den die Eltern?


----------



## V8 Cruiser (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hallo Frauke und Christian erst mal danke für die freundliche Begrüßung. 
Ich denke dass ich Ende nächster Woche mit meinem Teichumbau fertig bin und meine Fische wieder umsiedeln kann. Da werde ich mal ein Bild von dem Nachwuchs machen und hoffe, dass man mir dann weiterhelfen kann. Die vermutlichen Eltern hatte verschiedene Farben aber leider waren sie ein Jahr später alle an einem Vierus verstorben und mein Teich leer.Habe noch drei aus dem Nachwuchs denn die waren bei meinem Vater im Teich, der dann allerdings für die Größe der Fische zu klein war und Sie wurden wieder zu mir umgesiedelt.
Ich wollte übrigens nach dem großen Kiosterben meinen Teich zuschütten.

m.f.G. Hansjürgen


----------



## V8 Cruiser (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hallo bin jetzt endlich mit meinem Teichbau fertig und habe mal ein Bild von dem Nachwuchs gemacht. Vieleicht kann mir einer von euch sagen, was die großen braunen für Fische sind sie sind ca. 35-40 Zentimeter groß haben die selbe Form wie meine Kois 

Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hi Hansjürgen,

die großen braunen können auch Goldfische sein (ein Teil des Nachwuchses fällt immer in die Naturfärbung zurück) und 40cm sind für Goldies auch kein Problem zu erreichen. Damals ein paar Goldfische mit im Teich gewesen

MfG Frank


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hallo!

Das würde ich auch sagen das es Goldfische sind !

Ich habe auch so einen allerdings hat er sich bei mir Rückgefärbt war eigentlich mal ein Sarrasa __ Goldfisch!

Und Jung sehen sie genauso aus bevor sie sich Färben wenn sie sich färben !

Gruß Maik


----------



## V8 Cruiser (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hallo erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten. Zu der Frage ob ich Goldies im Teich hatte, nein damals war es ein reiner Koiteich mit 13 großen Kois und ich dachte erst es wären junge Bitterlinge weil ich mir zwei Muschel gekauft hatte. Aber dafür sind sie zu groß und von der Form her auch ganz anders. Werde wahrscheinlich nie erfahren was da in meinem Teich schwimmt aber egal sie sehen sehr schön aus mit ihren goldfarbenen Schuppen wenn die Sonne scheint und als Mahlzeit sind sie zu klein 

Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## Plätscher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*



V8 Cruiser schrieb:


> und als Mahlzeit sind sie zu klein
> 
> Gruß Hansjürgen



Na das kann sich in der Laufe der Zeit noch ändern.


----------



## nkace (22. Sep. 2012)

Ich habe auch 3 Kois, 2 Shibunkins, 2 Goldfische und einen kleinen __ Graskarpfen in meinem Teich. Seit einigen Wochen habe ich Nachwuchs der schon ordentlich groß ist. Jetzt habe ich 2 kleine schwarze Fischlein entdeckt. Die bleiben auch schwarz. Was ist das für einer? Ich denk bei dem Anblick immer an einen Karpfen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hi,

das ist ein kleiner __ Goldfisch. Anfangs sind fast Goldfische dunkel gefärbt (nur die Farbform Schubunkin zeigt dann schon was Farbe - beide Farbformen können sich auch untereinander mischen)
Der hier hat 27-28 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie, Karpfen haben da deutlich mehr (33-40)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hallo Cruiser, auf den Bildern kann man leider nicht erkennen, ob sie Barteln am Maul haben, wenn ja, sind es Karpfen


----------



## nkace (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Okay  danke

Ich habe mehrere kleine Fischis. Mindestens 2 schwarze und einige weiße mit orangen Punkten und graue mit roten Punkten (Schubunkin).


----------



## Matzl (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Also für mich sehen sie aus wie Chagoi.

mfg


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

ganz klar ein __ Goldfisch wie Frank schon klar erläutert hat..

weiß nicht wie man auf Chagoi kommen kann..


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

also bei V8 Cruiser bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass das Koi sind, halt ,,wildfarbene"....  man sieht auf dem ersten bild schon Barteln, und für Goldis wären die extremst gewachsen in so kurzer Zeit....     das glaub ich ehrlich net....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

Hi Susanne,

die wildfarbigen Karpfen von ganz vorne (V8 Cruiser) sind ja net mehr ganz frisch. Schau mal auf Erstellungsdatum
Die neueren Einträge beziehen sich ja auf den Foto-Anhang von nkaze, der sich als Neuling hier hinten dran gehängt hat

MfG Frank


----------



## Matzl (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fischnachwuchs ?*

@zaimon:

Ich habe auch die Fische von V8 Cruiser gemeint! 

mfg


----------

